# g13 labs power skunk free seeds



## tk.step14 (Oct 8, 2008)

g13 LABS power skunk, anyone grown it know what its like? they are giving them away free at the attitude seed bank all you have to pay is shipping (£4.50) to the uk for 10 reg seeds, just wondering if its worth it do they turn out any good? 
TK


----------



## iToke (Oct 13, 2008)

I too would like to know more about this strain.


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 14, 2008)

I will be ordering about a dozen fem. seeds to test out a bunch of strains at once and decide which ones I will grow in the future.  They also have a great deal giving away fem. seeds of NL, WW, and Durban Poison if you spend enough $.  I will be taking advantage of those free seeds for sure and still get freebies!


----------



## TimberMist (Oct 19, 2008)

They are free for a reason. I received the G13 Labs Power Skunk and Thai Super Skunk free with my order from Attitude Seeds. My order consisted of GHS Train Wreck and Barney's G13 Haze. 

I will say this... I opened the G13 Labs Power Skunk and I saw one good looking seed and 4 very small immature seeds. Guess what? Only the one seed germinated.

The rest of the order appears fine. Right now I am growing the one Power Skunk and germinating the Train Wreck. 

I am very pleased with the speed and stealth of delivery and will use Attitude again. Just don't expect much from the freebies.


----------



## i_love_amsterdam (Oct 19, 2008)

I ordered these and recieved them a few days ago. I thought hey some decent seeds for only like $10 for shipping. I also ordered 1 fem blueberry from there pick n mix section to make the order worth while. It only took about 9 days with a weekend and Columbus day. Awesome packaging but only one problem, they sent me the thai super skunk, NOT the power skunk. There like a 4-6 week differencein flowering time. So they were technically dishonest. I may e-mail them and ask them about this. I'll probly still order from them again


----------



## la9 (Oct 19, 2008)

I continue to read nothing good about G13 seeds, until I post about how bad they are, then people who thought it was a good deal and stocked up usually have to defend about how good they are even though they haven't grown them yet.

Usually the posts are pretty close, Dutch Passion Blueberry for example is usually posted as sketchy, my experience was the same. One nice beautiful plant, one that sprouted and grew to about a 1/4" and died, one that was just OK but turned out to be a male. Same setup and same everything. We'll try some more in a couple months with the next grow. 

With that in mind I'd stay away from G13, I'm just going to toss mine in the woods somewhere and be surprised if anything happens. I've ordered from Skunk because their free seeds are usually ones I'd like to have, last time was Australlian Blues, a blueberry cross. Would you rather have that or some G13 skunk ?


----------

